# New York City 4.0



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, ladies... the time has come to start picking some dates. 3.0 was as successful as the rest of 'em, so let's keep things movin'!!!!!






Who's in?... and more importantly, WHEN?!?!?!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Well, ladies... the time has come to start picking some dates. 3.0 was as successful as the rest of 'em, so let's keep things movin'!!!!!
> 
> Who's in?... and more importantly, WHEN?!?!?!


You must have been reading my mind :chk

Aug.10
Sept.14
Sept.21
Sept.28

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> You must have been reading my mind :chk
> 
> Aug.10
> Sept.14
> ...


Aug 10th sounds good, The sooner the better :tu


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> Aug 10th sounds good, The sooner the better :tu


Any thoughts as to where?

How about a dinner herf cruise on World Yachts. Smoking is allowed on the outdoor decks. But dinner runs around $100.00 per person not including drinks.

If we go to Merchants one more time I might take the exhaust pipe of a NYC bus.

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Any thoughts as to where?
> 
> How about a dinner herf cruise on World Yachts. Smoking is allowed on the outdoor decks. But dinner runs around $100.00 per person not including drinks.
> 
> ...


The Cruise sounds like fun but I will have to pass on $100 for dinner till the wife starts working..

We can try the Carnegie Club this time around


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

I will be attending this time 100%. Things have come around full swing. Im always off on fridays now so any friday evening works. And if we do it on a weekend I work every other (this being mine off.) But whatever works for you guys. I really need a night away from work/girlfriend/friends. Just a few Botls some good cigars and a couple drinks sounds like a really good time right now!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

If possible Friday Aug 17th would work best for me, I just took a look at the work calendar and I might have to work late on the 10th

So I propose Aug 17th @ the Carnegie

Paul you didn't list the 17th but I hope that day would work for you
Let me know

Doug/Dux

Note* Please keep in mind there is a 2 drink Minimum Friday night & Live Jazz Music / Also there is a 10 dollar tobacco fee to smoke your own cigars.,
I think the 10 bucks applies to the group and not to each person but I'm not 100% sure...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dux said:


> If possible Friday Aug 17th would work best for me, I just took a look at the work calendar and I might have to work late on the 10th
> 
> So I propose Aug 17th @ the Carnegie
> 
> ...


I can go august 17, 18, 24


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Aug. 17th heading to Florida to see the mouse. Then the following week when I come back heading to Italy. Won't be back till Sept.8th

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Aug. 17th heading to Florida to see the mouse. Then the following week when I come back heading to Italy. Won't be back till Sept.8th
> 
> Alarmguy1


 I will see if I can get off early for the 10th then :tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Im not sure on my schedule for Aug and Sept. Please post when and where you guys are meeting and I shall try my best.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

We might need to push this into Sept since Paul cant make the 17th and Hova cant make the 10th
How about Sept 14th?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Right now, September looks better for me as well, but I don't know for sure how busy I'll be with the new position! :ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like Sept will be the best month for this.... :chk


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

The 10th is a little early for me too, considering... Sept works perfect though. Doesnt really matter as stated previously Whenever it is I WILL BE THERE. And yes that is a threat not a promise!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sept.14th works for me.

Hey I like the dancing chicken icon.

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

Looks like a chorus line.


Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Bumpity-bump...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Bump For sept 14th :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Figure I would start a List for Sept 14th

1.Doug/Dux


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

1.Doug/Dux
2.Paul/Alarmguy1




Alarmguy1


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

1.Doug/Dux
2.Paul/Alarmguy1
3. Dan/Kngof9ex


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

1.Doug/Dux
2.Paul/Alarmguy1
3. Dan/Kngof9ex
4. Patrick/Mr.Maduro (depending on work schedule)


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

1.Doug/Dux
2.Paul/Alarmguy1
3. Dan/Kngof9ex
4. Patrick/Mr.Maduro (depending on work schedule)
5. TMoneYNYY


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Place opens at 4:30 pm :tu

Note* Please keep in mind there is a 2 drink Minimum Friday night & Live Jazz Music / Also there is a 10 dollar tobacco fee to smoke your own cigars.,
I think the 10 bucks applies to the group and not to each person but I'm not 100% sure...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> I think the 10 bucks applies to the group and not to each person but I'm not 100% sure...


That's why God invented phone numbers!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> That's why God invented phone numbers!


Then Dial Away :tu


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> Place opens at 4:30 pm :tu
> 
> Note* Please keep in mind there is a 2 drink Minimum Friday night


Never had that problem. :al:al:al:al:al:al:al:al:al:al:al

Alarmguy1


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Dux said:


> Place opens at 4:30 pm :tu
> 
> ...


awww come on guys.....are you sure that you don't want to goto Merchants AGAIN????


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

stevieray said:


> awww come on guys.....are you sure that you don't want to goto Merchants AGAIN????


I don't mind the place but after 4 herfs its time for a change


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

question for you guys is their an age requirement at Carnegie? Thanks

Kyle


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> question for you guys is their an age requirement at Carnegie? Thanks
> 
> Kyle


Like most places that serve liquor or beer 21 would be the age.

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> question for you guys is their an age requirement at Carnegie? Thanks
> 
> Kyle


Trust TMoneY... don't worry!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Trust TMoneY... don't worry!


:r

Alarmguy1


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

FYI, the $10 charge at Carnagie is per person, not for the group. You can have them just add it to the bill or buy a couple of sticks to cover it. However, their stick selection is EXPENSIVE. Just a warning.

I won't be able to make that weekend as I'll be heading up to Foxwood's for the Food & Wine expo thingy...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> FYI, the $10 charge at Carnagie is per person, not for the group. You can have them just add it to the bill or buy a couple of sticks to cover it. However, their stick selection is EXPENSIVE. Just a warning.
> 
> I won't be able to make that weekend as I'll be heading up to Foxwood's for the Food & Wine expo thingy...


Thanks for the Info Pete.. Sorry you cant make it


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Update :tu

1.Doug/Dux
2.Paul/Alarmguy1
3.Dan/Kngof9ex
4.Patrick/Mr.Maduro (depending on work schedule)
5.TMoneYNYY


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know if I am going to be able to make it to the herf that date. School starts next week and thats the 3rd week of classes which means there wil be plenty of work.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I don't know if I am going to be able to make it to the herf that date. School starts next week and thats the 3rd week of classes which means there wil be plenty of work.


But its Friday night


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dux said:


> But its Friday night


we shall see depending on how much work I get, brifing 80 cases a day is not fun.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> we shall see depending on how much work I get, brifing 80 cases a day is not fun.


We can always move the herf to your house :chk Mwhahahaha


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

what time on friday is it and what is the dress code for Carnegie?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> what time on friday is it and what is the dress code for Carnegie?


Casual I would guess *no Sneakers* 
Place opens @ 4:30pm not sure what time everyone plans to show up 
but I'm done with work @ 4pm that day :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dux said:


> Casual I would guess *no Sneakers*
> Place opens @ 4:30pm not sure what time everyone plans to show up
> but I'm done with work @ 4pm that day :tu


Ill go and just do the extra workload over the weekend.

6. Joey


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

BUmp for 4.0

1.Doug/Dux
2.Paul/Alarmguy1
3.Dan/Kngof9ex
4.Patrick/Mr.Maduro (depending on work schedule)
5.TMoneYNYY
6.Hova45 / Joey


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

hova45 said:


> what time on friday is it and what is the dress code for Carnegie?


Carnagie has no formal dress code afaik, but I'd say collared shirt, no sneakers or baseball caps. You might wind up going other places as well.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

I am in! :tu


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

see if i can fenagle my schedule.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry fellas I have a birthday party to attend to on the 14th of Sept. A change of scenery is nice, especially from Merchants. :tu Doug take some pics of Carnegie Lounge for me, I haven't been there yet. :hn Enjoy the herf :ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Guys Just fair warning make sure you have ID / Not sure if carnegie is going to proof.. Also Carnegie has a dress codes so leave the sneakers home and pull out those button down shirts, I wouldnt show up in a T shirt..


FYI Merchants also now has a dress code and seems to be under new management, so on future visits please be prepared :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Note* Please keep in mind there is a 2 drink Minimum Friday night & Live Jazz Music / Also there is a 10 dollar tobacco fee to smoke your own cigars.,
The 10 bucks applies to each person...



Dux said:


> Aug 17th @ the Carnegie


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Guys Just fair warning make sure you have ID / Not sure if carnegie is going to proof.. Also Carnegie has a dress codes so leave the sneakers home and pull out those button down shirts, I wouldnt show up in a T shirt..
> 
> FYI Merchants also now has a dress code and seems to be under new management, so on future visits please be prepared :tu


We didn't have a problem last time... that I can remember :al.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> We didn't have a problem last time... that I can remember :al.


Yes but it was also 12Am, I cant promise your going to get in without ID during prime time Just my :2
I would guess the earlier you arrive the easier it will be to get in...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Yes but it was also 12Am, I cant promise your going to get in without ID during prime time Just my :2
> I would guess the earlier you arrive the easier it will be to get in...


I'll try my best!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

4 days to go :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well hope to see you all just a warning my buddy went today and I made sure to ask if they were carding and he said yes and that a few ppl had gotten sent home. Also Doug :chkhow do you like the dance:chk


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Well hope to see you all just a warning my buddy went today and I made sure to ask if they were carding and he said yes and that a few ppl had gotten sent home. Also Doug :chkhow do you like the dance:chk


Damnit... I really don't want to be asked to leave. Plus fundages are low, so... TMoneY may have to sit this one out. School's not hard, but it takes up a lot of time.


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Damnit... I really don't want to be asked to leave. Plus fundages are low, so... TMoneY may have to sit this one out. School's not hard, but it takes up a lot of time.


I'll just give you my Id

:tpd:

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Damnit... I really don't want to be asked to leave. Plus fundages are low, so... TMoneY may have to sit this one out. School's not hard, but it takes up a lot of time.


Hard call!! time to invest in one of those MClovin Id Cards :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dux said:


> Hard call!! time to invest in one of those MClovin Id Cards :tu


I love that movie it is hilarious


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

that is a great movie


hova45 said:


> I love that movie it is hilarious


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Should mine just say TMoneY?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Should mine just say TMoneY?


No it should say MCtmoney :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> The 10th is a little early for me too, considering... Sept works perfect though. Doesnt really matter as stated previously Whenever it is I WILL BE THERE. And yes that is a *threat* not a promise!


Still Planning to attend Greg?? remember your did Threaten us :tu


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

I was going to go but this whole ID thing has me worried, i don't want to go to the city get carded and asked to leave. Maybe ill just wait till I'm 21 :tg. birthday is in November so... not too long to wait.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> I was going to go but this whole ID thing has me worried, i don't want to go to the city get carded and asked to leave. Maybe ill just wait till I'm 21 :tg. birthday is in November so... not too long to wait.


Indeed... also, falsified identification placards take an epic journey to procure.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

ok, so what time is everyoen arriving at the carnegie club?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Golfman said:


> ok, so what time is everyoen arriving at the carnegie club?


I get out at work around 4pm so Im looking to arrive between 4:30 and 5pm


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

nismo350z said:


> I was going to go but this whole ID thing has me worried, i don't want to go to the city get carded and asked to leave. Maybe ill just wait till I'm 21 :tg. birthday is in November so... not too long to wait.


Like Merchants the earlier you arrive the easier it will be to get in 
once they add a bouncer / doorman you will get asked to show ID

It's a risk but hey you never know....


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

if you guys get there when it opens it should not be a problem i will be there early 4:30 so I will see you guys


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> I get out at work around 4pm so Im looking to arrive between 4:30 and 5pm


Someone has good hours.:tu

I should get there around 7:30 :chk

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> Someone has good hours.:tu
> 
> I should get there around 7:30 :chk
> 
> Alarmguy1


That all depends, I have to leave my house @ 5:45am for this shift :hn


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Going to have to miss this one guys! 

Next time...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

So who's going tonight 

Me / Joey / Paul / Seth / Dan

anyone else???


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Place is on 56th street between 6th and 7th Ave :tu

DOug/Dux


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Dux said:


> So who's going tonight
> 
> Me / Joey / Paul / Seth / Dan
> 
> anyone else???


Mr. Maduro...... Present!!! :ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Should mine just say TMoneY?


it should read "GotnoMoneY" j/k
get a job loser, see you soon. brian


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Mr. Maduro...... Present!!! :ss


Cool :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

bmagin320 said:


> it should read "GotnoMoneY" j/k
> get a job loser, see you soon. brian


You coming tonight Brian?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

alright sounds like full house almost


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> alright sounds like full house almost


Sounds like a good time no matter what


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I feel tired


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I feel tired


Well get some coffee and WAKE UP!!! :cf :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

It was great herfin with you guys


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Agreed! That herf was awesome!!!

Paul (Alarmguy) has some great stories!! hahaha :tu


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

CRAP! Sorry I missed it fellas.

Doug was kind enough to send me a heads-up via PM ("You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Dux again."), but I just wasn't able to swing it this time.

Did somebody get some pics?! I would love to see you guys herfin' it up at The Carnegie Club. I've never been. How was it? Better than Merchants?

o


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Golfman said:


> Agreed! That herf was awesome!!!
> 
> Paul (Alarmguy) has some great stories!! hahaha :tu


And they are all true. :r

Alarmguy1


----------



## Coyote7 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry we missed it, sounds like everyone had a good time.:chk


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

how were the boobies?:dr
sorry, couldn't get a babysitter. maybe next time.


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

yeah sorry i missed it too...i was supposed to work ot Sunday but was mis informed and it was early Saturday morning sorry i couldn't make it


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> I would love to see you guys herfin' it up at The Carnegie Club. I've never been. How was it? Better than Merchants?
> 
> o


No Pics  Carnegie is a great place but overall for the money I would welcome trips back to merchants.. It was a great time and thats what matters


----------

